# Ordering a New copy of your DD-214



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I am sure that most folks have copies readily available, but you can order new ones yourself on-line for yourself of other veteran. I use this fairly consistently with homeless veterans that I work with.

Click on the "Submit your request ONLINE with eVetRecs" and it is pretty easy to complete. It will involve you signing an ROI that you will need to fax to eVetRecs as part of the request.

https://www.archives.gov/veterans/military-service-records


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

RedLion said:


> I am sure that most folks have copies readily available, but you can order new ones yourself on-line for yourself of other veteran. I use this fairly consistently with homeless veterans that I work with.
> 
> Click on the "Submit your request ONLINE with eVetRecs" and it is pretty easy to complete. It will involve you signing an ROI that you will need to fax to eVetRecs as part of the request.
> 
> https://www.archives.gov/veterans/military-service-records


The very first thing I did when I separated from the army was to enter my DD-214 into the courthouse archives.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Denton said:


> The very first thing I did when I separated from the army was to enter my DD-214 into the courthouse archives.


I did too, but in 1970 we didn't know any better.
Once your 214 is on file at the courthouse it becomes public record that can be accessed by anyone.
There have been instances where undeserving veterans, and even non-veterans, have used other's 214's to fraudulently obtain unearned vet benefits.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I did too, but in 1970 we didn't know any better.
> Once your 214 is on file at the courthouse it becomes public record that can be accessed by anyone.
> There have been instances where undeserving veterans, and even non-veterans, have used other's 214's to fraudulently obtain unearned vet benefits.


Never thought of that. I wonder if I can get it out? I should try.


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

Ask at your court house but as I understand what they did in Missouri is they said hold on a minute when they went to put stuff on line . They did put a lot f info up but did not post DD214 just for that reason . they give ssn , birthday, place and full name. So ask and you may want to file it if thy have safe guards still if they have a crooked employee you got problems. 

Another way might be to have some one you trust hold a copy or a safe deposit box.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I never recorded my DD214 at the county court house. I still have mine in a safe deposit box with a copy in the computer.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I hadn't blown the dust off of mine until last year. I used it (along with a letter declaring a service related disability from the VA) to be declined medical attention for a disability the VA said was clearly service related. Gotta' love the VA.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

I still have the certified copy that was issued Sept 28, 1970.
And plenty of photocopies. I gave several to my wife so that is one less thing for her to worry about upon my death.
To join the American Legion, VFW, Vietnam Veterans of America, etc you must present your DD214 to prove eligibility.
The local post must maintain copies for all members per IRS rules.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

I have mine and my Dad's WD AGO Form 53-55 dated 1 November 1944.
I scanned them for a digital copy as well.
Yes, he's still with us.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Urinal Cake said:


> I have mine and my Dad's WD AGO Form 53-55 dated 1 November 1944.
> I scanned them for a digital copy as well.
> Yes, he's still with us.


Awesome....


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

From what I know from working in the VA in MN, it is not possible for a non-veteran to use a veteran's DD-214 to access any care or benefits. This is true of the MN State VA and other veteran organizations that I work with as part of my job in working with homeless veterans.


----------



## kenny67 (Sep 22, 2017)

I've done this worked great got my 214 quick. However it didn't include my Nat.Guard info. just my active years.


----------



## Notold63 (Sep 18, 2016)

I also put a copy of mine in the County Recorders office.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

Thank you for the info, I have had to order copies myself, I lost the originals.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> I did too, but in 1970 we didn't know any better.
> Once your 214 is on file at the courthouse it becomes public record that can be accessed by anyone.
> There have been instances where undeserving veterans, and even non-veterans, have used other's 214's to fraudulently obtain unearned vet benefits.


 Hate to say it but if the government has it so does everyone that wants it. If you request a copy of the DD214 also request any correction witch are done on a different form. I can print up a DD 214 in a few minutes and even put a fake notary seal on it.


----------

